# Older Beginner



## Fluffy (May 7, 2006)

Evenin' finally did something I've wanted to do for quite some time, start to learn how to play guitar. I'm 53, as of Monday and I'm wondering about the experiences of others who started late, anyone here? Difficulties etc perhaps some helpful hints.:wave:


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey, er, Fluffy 

I started late as well, really only been at it honestly for a couple of years now, two I guess. Acoustic, something I always wanted to play, just never got around to it. I'll be 47 in March so I qualify as an old guy.

The difficulties, for me, have been playing without others. There are a ton of top notch web sites with lessons and there is no shortage of forums for support and info and general chatter, but the biggest eye and ear opener for me was to travel to Arlington this past October and meet up with some other forumites from a different forum that I frequent. We had a room to ourselves and were able to just sit back and play. While I'm not the caliber of many that attended I did find out that I'm not as bad as I thought I was and that I should look around locally to find like minded folks to play with.

I'm still looking but I have a much better attitude towards it than I did.

I also found out that no matter what songs I like and listen to and try to play, I will not be able to play them as I hear them, therefore instead of moving on to another, make it your own. Use the voice you were given and arrange the song the fit your style. Anyone that you eventually play for are thrilled that you are playing. And chances are they want to sing along even if none of you know all the words or you hit a few clams along the way.

Singing and playing is a very comfortable and exciting environment to be around and even more of a blast to be a part of.

Do not get discouraged, play what you want to play, and sing and play as if no one is listening.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fluffy (May 7, 2006)

thanks Graham, it's John actually, fluffy is just an old joke. I appreciate your thoughts and I am encouraged by your perspective.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

A buddy of mine started 6 years ago at the age of 42......he realy got into it, took lessons and jammed with others alot. Now he plays in a duo with a keyboard player and has done a couple of gigs. he loves it....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi John:

I started early, but had times when I didn't play much at all, for a variety of reasons. 

I have a few more candles on my birthday cake than you do.

I would suggest trying to find some other folks to jam with. Just do easy stuff and learn from them. The main thing is to enjoy the experience and the "journey".

Learning a few basic chords is essential, and then get smooth with the changes between them. For example ......"E" , "A7" and "B7" will get you well on your way to most simple 12 bar blues songs. 

Don't be hard on yourself...it takes time.

The most fun for me (apart from jamming with others) was learning the *pentatonic scale *and how to move it up and down the fretboard to match the key of the song. Again, great for blues....did I mention that I liked the blues ?

The other thing I would suggest is to try and develop steady strumming rhythms....this is still hard for me...I'm always "breaking" the rhythm.

Also, consider learning a few techniques like bending, hammer ons/offs, vibrato, muting, etc. These can be a lot of fun and add a variation and emphasis to your playing.

Did you get your amp ? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Fluffy (May 7, 2006)

thanks Tarl and Dave, I appreciate the encouragement and the suggestions. Just picked up the amp tonight, gonna plug it in and try it out, I will post a pic later.:banana:


----------



## Davo (Nov 22, 2007)

I've been playing and taking lessons for a year now. I'm 43.

I think the younger you are, the faster you can pick up all the physical stuff, the playing technique part... but I think we older guys have the advantage when it comes to the theory stuff, since the older you are, the more experience you have at learning.

Since theory can help accelerate your learning, I think it might all balance out in the end... I just wish I had as much free time as I did when I was a kid 

We older begininers around Toronto should start a little network of our own... I'm always looking for folks around my level to jam with. Playing with others really keeps things moving along, and ups the fun factor immensely!

Dave


----------



## Fluffy (May 7, 2006)

thanks for the reply dave,great to hear the encouragement, your suggestion for jammin', for us older guys sounds great, perhaps when I have learned a few chords and can change reasonably well between them I could at least join in an learn to keep time.
John


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gee I like fluffy better that John .. 

I have started other instruments late. Sure it helped having an understanding of music but the basic principle is practice. The thing with guitar is that there is a huge physical thing to get over. Getting over sore fingers means just doing it lots. 

One hint I always give people is buy a guitar stand and have the thing out. Pick it up for 5 minutes at a time and before long your putting in 30 to 45 minutes a day. Which is an acceptable amount. 

I started piano late. Love to sit and play while I am in 1-800 hell ( waiting on hold) 

Of course as others have suggested get out and play with others. Don't be intimated by others. They at some point were at the same stage as you. 

most of all fluffy have fun


----------



## Fluffy (May 7, 2006)

thanks all, for the advice, looking forward to this journey
John


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Fluffy, welcome to the late bloomers club. :food-smiley-004: I started in my early forties and just turned 55. I can now play well enough to "get by". I'm in a classic rock/blues based band, just for fun, and I love almost every minute of it. They've even talked me into starting to play out, something I had no desire to do but it's a lot of fun with a friendly crowd. I would recommend taking a few lessons just to get the basic grounding and then go from there. I took lessons for about a year, I guess, then just got together with friends and started working on songs. I'll never be a particularly good player but I really love it and that's all that matters to me. Hope you get the same out of it as I have. :smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Not so late after all*

Hey guys, you don't make me feel so bad. I started at 35! I SO love it! I wish I had picked it up sooner and taken lessons. It does not in any way diminish my enjoyment and learning of it. I am inspired daily to keep on playing and nothing is more thrilling than nailing that difficult song I've been practicing forever!

This forum has been a great source of inspiration and information from all those out there who really seem to know what they're talking about and who don't mind answering questions no matter how dumb they may sound!

Cheers All... 
SB


----------



## Fluffy (May 7, 2006)

thanks to all, it's great to see the enthusiasm expressed on this forum:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

I just started myself the past summer, was 40 then and am 41 now. I started some group lessons past October (2 hours once a week, through Durham Continuing Education), and am just itching for the next session to start up again in January. Lot's of time to practice before then, always have to keep practicing, that is key. The lessons provide the focus, but it is the practice that builds your skills and ability to play. For the most part all of us in the group were "mature", the youngest was maybe late 20's/early 30s, and most were older still than me. it's just fun to play with other people as well...

This is actually my third kick at the can, I tried picking up guitar in my early teens but didn't stick with it (lessons would probably have helped, the 'teach yourself to play' doesn't always work that well!). Again in my early twenties I was given a guitar, but didn't really make any effort then either (I was way too busy with work back then anyways, not to mention having a social life...).

It may be slow, but if you keep at it, you will see progress, and that keeps you going...


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

so John, you mean you aren't picking up the guitar just so you can pick up girls?

lol

anytime is a good time to start learning guitar man. As we get older (yes, we) we can actually put some real effort into the things we want to do. I've been playing guitar for a long time, but a couple years ago decided I'd like to learn keyboard. So I started pretty well from scratch on it. 

Go for it, find a teacher you can be comfortable with. When you get frustrated come here and whine. We've all been there.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

dwagar said:


> a couple years ago decided I'd like to learn keyboard. So I started pretty well from scratch on it.


How come you didn't learn to hook up a real Leslie to that Hammond :sport-smiley-002:


sorry just had to


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> How come you didn't learn to hook up a real Leslie to that Hammond :sport-smiley-002:
> 
> 
> sorry just had to


lol, I know, I know. It's all about the dollars. Most of my music budget seems to land on the guitar side. One day I will find a 145/147 for the right price. For now, the MS Pro3T gets me by.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

John....how are you doing with the amp and guitar? ....fingers a bit tender yet?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Fluffy (May 7, 2006)

Evenin' fingertips most definitely tender, amp and guitar sound terrific, when I learn more about various tones I'll come up with a better description for the sound. As for picking up the girls I better keep that one a secret from my wife.lol
cheersa to all for the conversation:food-smiley-004:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi John:

How are you approaching learning to play? 

Trying to get your fingers around some chords and changing between them? 

Try to learn the "full" version of the chords if possible....not the one or two finger versions offered for some of the chords....it will be better for you in the long run.

Strengthening your left hand when you are not playing will also help....especially when you get doing barre chords. Unless, that is, you have strong hands from the type of work you do, etc.


Cheers

Dave


----------



## Fluffy (May 7, 2006)

evenin'
yup workin' on the "full" version of chords D C and G for now also working on some scales extremely rough so far, but I guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Fluffy said:


> evenin'
> yup workin' on the "full" version of chords D C and G for now also working on some scales extremely rough so far, but I guess practice makes perfect.


Of course its rough BUT sounds better than not at all. Don't really worry about how it's sounds right now. You are training your mind to hear the sounds as well as stretching out fingers.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi john, im fraser- 
glad you decided to pick up the guitar, never let anything frustrate ya, and just keep at it until one day youll say to yourself-
"damm that sounded good!"
picking up the guitar was the best, as well as the worst thing that i ever did-
starting later in life gives you the advantage of wisdom and focus, and youve avoided all the bad decisions in life that a young guy with a guitar might make.
have fun!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi John...Glad to see that your thread is getting so many responses.

When I first started to play (on an acoustic) my parents told me that my playing sounded like a coffee percolator (we always had a percolator on the stove making coffee).
That was an accurate description of my tone for for quite a while....LOL

I'l bet that it won't be long until you are saying *"damn that sounded good" (quoting Fraser's post).*

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Fluffy (May 7, 2006)

Howdy all thanks for the advice and encouragement, haven't had as much time to practice as I'd hoped for. christmas shopping, planning , parties etc. Hoping for a lot more free time in the new year. I did purchase a guitar strap and have found that it has greatly aided me in proper positioning.:rockon2:


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey fluffy I'm basically in the same situation as you, to much Christmas stuff going on right now but the New Year I hope turns out more promising.

Good luck with everything!:food-smiley-004::rockon:


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey John, older beginner as well-got a couple weeks under my belt now. 

Best part so far (other than seeing progression already) is my kids made me go buy some headphones to plug into my amp 'cause my loud music was bothering them! :banana:

I love it. :rockon:


----------



## banditguy (Mar 4, 2006)

*Well here's to ya!*

I am 44, started about 2 years ago. I do not take lessons other than some other people I know that have some experience. By trade I am an auto tech and the years have done damage to fingers etc. 
I still enjoy it though(all be it a little frustrating sometimes). 


Fender Showmaster
Roland cube 30
Norman acoustic B-20


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cdub66 said:


> my kids made me go buy some headphones to plug into my amp 'cause my loud music was bothering them! :banana:
> 
> I love it. :rockon:


These kids of today...they just don't appreciate good music !!

Keep on pluggin'....NEVER GIVE UP !!


Dave


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

greco said:


> Keep on pluggin'....NEVER GIVE UP !!
> 
> 
> Dave


Got frustrated today..couldn't seem to string 3 chords together nicely (working on G,C, / E,A,D / Em,Am,Dm)

Turns out I'd hung the guitar slightly differently-I tried raising the headstock about 6 inches (so the neck was less parallel to the floor) and everything started working again. Hmm.

So much to learn :confused-smiley-010


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

cdub66 said:


> Got frustrated today..couldn't seem to string 3 chords together nicely (working on G,C, / E,A,D / Em,Am,Dm)
> 
> Turns out I'd hung the guitar slightly differently-I tried raising the headstock about 6 inches (so the neck was less parallel to the floor) and everything started working again. Hmm.
> 
> So much to learn :confused-smiley-010


One thing I've found is every once in a while nothing works.  Fingers are slow or not hitting the strings well, strumming is off, etc. I put the guitar down for a couple of days and it's as if the fingers have had time to absorb the new stuff and play again. Little breaks now and then seem to do me good.


----------

